# Flush mounted headlights



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey- anyone know where I can get or if anyone makes a Flush mounted Headlight conversion for the Z31?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You could do the light mod where the lights stay down but sorry no conversion kits unless you want to make them.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

That would be cool to update the Zs front end a bit with flush headlights.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Does that mod consist of just unhooking the signal to the headlight motors? Thatd be easy and it would actually look pretty damn cool-Id want to hook them back up when Im on the highway obviously.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I posted a thread about this not to long in the Cosmetics forum. I would like the headlight motor switch in the dash to just be independant and control weather the lights are up or down with them on


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

They make a controller to do that. Im just going to unhook the motors that control my headlights and if it sucks I will hook them back up.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

just run a disconnect switch up into the cab dummy don't buy anything for it


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I was telling you that they make a controller for it- I actually just going to disconnect the plug that goes into the motors- thats easier then running more damn wires- less time too. In the city I think thatll be ok- but when I take trips I will have to hook them back up. I will try it out tonight and let you know how it goes. (And if it looks jacked up or not)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I have had to ride that way sometimes for a bad ground I had they look pretty good and amazingly they still give good light


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I tried it and it rocks so Im going to leave it that way- I cant see shit and if I turn on my brights they stay on since I put a different wiring harness in, but hey- everything thinks it looks pretty killer


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

So on Z31.com I found out that there is a harness near the ignition harness that you can unplug and the lights will stay down, but you still have control over them with the light switch on the console and if you use your brights they will pop up also. Good thing I found it b/c my brights on the highway were a major concern to me. I would ended up wiring some gay ass switch that would not have worked.


----------

